# dremel tool, decisions decisions



## randomperson21 (Dec 4, 2006)

heya all,

i'm looking to buy a new dremel for all my modding/building projects, and i can't decide which one to get. I don't have a whole lot of cash, so cheaper, the better.

I was looking at one with a rechargeable battery and 2 speed settings (5k and 10k), but i'm wondering if 10k is fast enough. I usually cut thru thin aluminum, a bit of wood, plastic, and thats pretty much it. I really like the multipro series (up to 35k), but those are expensive. anyone know where to get one cheap?

thx!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2006)

dont go for a battery based one .. it will run out in the middle of the work .. 
i got myself a dirt cheap black&decker wizard (*laugh*) through a special deal at one of my fav. home construction places 3 years ago and it still works like on day one. it is dremel compatible so all dremel accessories can be used with it.

if you can get step-less variable speed, get that


----------



## randomperson21 (Dec 4, 2006)

hmm. i never realized that there were dremel-compatible non-dremel rotary tools, i'll look into that. thanks!


----------



## pead929 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah i suggest corded power tools.  They have more power and don't die on you.  5k or 10k should be fine for minor case modding.  Just make sure you get decent quality bits, and good eye protection and face masks.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2006)

Search amazon for "rotary tool"...  

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...ords=rotary+tool&Go.x=6&Go.y=11&tag=tec06d-20

here's a decent looking one for *$20*:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FPYT6Q/?tag=tec06d-20

I'm sure the off-brands are hit-or-miss, but the prices are low.  Yea, would not go battery powered unless you need to, and if it comes with additional batteries.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 4, 2006)

i got a green kawasaki brand one just a month ago at Sam's Club. it is the exact same as the $100 dremels with 5k-35k motors. also came with a huge amount of attachments and a case. ive killed 2 dremels in the past 3 years and this one feels rather solid. all for $40!


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive killed my battery powered Dremel in 2 hours, like literally killed it so you couldnt use it. Piece of shit.......then got a corded Dremel and it still worked until I lost it..... 


But if you do get a dremel, you NEED eye protection if you wear the discs down too much, they break and send pieces of disc everywhere, I cut through too much stuff and it sucks to get hit with the hot piece thats flying


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 4, 2006)

Hight speed low torque drills are very practical, but also very dangerous due to chips or tool breakages. ABSOLUTELY WEAR EYE PROTECTION even for the smallest jobs.

There are many alternatives to Dremel, but in my experience the Dremels are the best... BUT I don't think that the MUCH HIGHER price is worth it. Look at alternatives.

DONT GO BATTERY. BUY A CABLE EXTENSION. LOL.

P.S. Imagine what an idiot you would look like in a forest with a battery chainsaw.


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 5, 2006)

Or what an idiot you look like attacking a truck chassis with a battery angle grinder... I've seen it, and I laughed.

Not wearing eye protection with power cutting tools is just asking for a serious injury, it's not worth the hassle.

But as for Dremels, to hell with electric, mine's pneumatic.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 5, 2006)

Taz100420 said:


> then got a corded Dremel and it still worked until I lost it.....



Follow the cord 



As for that $20 thing, would that actually work fine for small things now and then? Would be a decent investment.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 5, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Follow the cord
> 
> 
> 
> As for that $20 thing, would that actually work fine for small things now and then? Would be a decent investment.




actually lost it when I moved outta state


----------



## randomperson21 (Dec 6, 2006)

thx for the input guys. i'm not really looking to do some massive stuff with this, just the occasional case mod and some little diy projects. i'll look around some more.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 11, 2006)

> Follow the cord


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 11, 2006)

@Carcenomy


Carcenomy said:


> But as for Dremels, to hell with electric, mine's pneumatic.



Are pneumatic high torque? That's the big problem with Dremels... high speed but low torque. They get "stuck" and break the tool MUCH TOO EASY.  A pneumatic sounds interesting. What model?


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a cheap Puma, the best part about a pneumatic is that if the motor becomes stalled, it doesn't do much (if any) damage to the internals. Depending on the amount of pressure used, it can yield relatively high torque too. The con is the noise and cost... air tools are traditionally very noisy, plus you need an air compressor to drive it.


----------



## jlspeeddragon (Dec 21, 2006)

OK to make it easy on ya like mentioned earlier.. Go to Home Depot... ask for the Black n Decker Rotary tool... I have one, Love it!, Use it all the time... Works great! Only $30.00! And it comes in a carrying bag, 2 clamps, and a couple of drum sanders with extra drums! Don't forget the art wand attachment(Looks like a metallic snake with a pen at the end, should be right in the same area). Makes using the rotary tool 10 times easier.
Then get the 225 Bit set too there while yer at it.. $30.00 also.. Well worth it.. Tons of cutting blades, sanders, drums, sanding disc, circle cutter, diamond tipped bits, etc! need I say more!

Dragon!


----------



## ktr (Dec 21, 2006)

craftsman rotary is basically the dremel...dremel is only popular for its name...

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...ary+&+Spiral+Cutting+Tools&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## randomperson21 (Dec 21, 2006)

so...

will the dremel-branded parts work on these non-dremel rotary tools? like the cutting blades, sanding drums, etc? or do you need to get special ones?


----------



## N7UJG (Mar 28, 2008)

I use the Black & Decker RTX. Any Dremel bit will fit. I also use the RTX with Dremel 225 flex shaft, Dremel 220 work station and the Dremel 675 lawn mower & garden tool sharpener. The RTX has a 2.0 Amp motor, the same size as the Dremel 400 XPR but with a lower price. I think Craftsman also has a rotary tool with 2.0 Amp motor. The Kawasaki rotary tool has a 1.0 amp motor. Almost bought the Kawasaki today for $40.00.

Harley


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 28, 2008)

I got a Black and Decker Rotary tool, got it from wally world for $25.88 with a nice zip close black back and a few attachments. Works with my Dremel addons I got from GE. I burned up my uber expensive dremel (also a gift from GE) doing house work like cutting LAMINATE!!!!!!! Anywho, its well worth the investment and works like a dream. Ive also used a battery powered dremel. Its good for buffing and polishing, but thats about it. I had to use it one time at GE for building SS plates, because the other dremels shaft was messing up. Needless to say, it couldnt really cut


----------

